# Georg Göhler: Violin concerto No.1 (1926)



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

The full score of the *Violin concerto No.1 (1926)* by German composer *Georg Göhler (1874-1954)* can be downloaded free of charge from my website! The site includes also a short sound snippet and two reviews about the work:

*http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/georg-göhler/*

For information I present a short biography here as well:

Karl Georg Göhler was born on 29 June 1874 in Zwickau (Germany). He studied composition, music theory, piano and organ under Hermann Kretzschmar at the Conservatory in Leipzig from 1893 to 1896. Georg Göhler finished his studies with a doctoral thesis on the local renaissance composer Cornelius Freundt.

Subsequent to his studies Georg Göhler found a position as assistant choirmaster at the renowned Riedel-Verein in Leipzig and became its principal choirmaster already in 1898. From 1903 Georg Göhler was Hofkapellmeister at the Landestheater Altenburg, then at the Badische Hofkapelle in Karlsruhe and returned to Leipzig in 1909 as the principal choirmaster of the Riedel-Verein. He then took up the position of the music director of the „Neue Oper" in Hamburg in 1913 and two years later suceeded Wilhelm Furtwängler as conductor of the orchestra of the „Verein der Musikfreunde Lübeck" and from 1919 gave also lectures at the local conservatory. In 1922 Georg Göhler returned to the Landestheater Altenburg, first in the position of the Kapellmeister and from 1925 as its music director. Georg Göhler was a champion of the music of Anton Bruckner, Gustav Mahler (he conducted the world premiere of the revised version of Mahler's Symphony No.5 in 1914) and Giuseppe Verdi. Göhler conducted the German premiere of Verdi's „Macbeth" in 1928 and his activity was a significant element of the revival of Verdi in Germany in the 1920s and 30s.

In 1932 Georg Göhler retired from the public musical life and dedicated himself to composing and music theory. He died on 4 March 1954 in Lübeck.


----------

